# Some work I've done.



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Decided to start posting some of the work I've done.... Pics soon to come.


----------



## LBC00 (Mar 1, 2007)

ttt


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Where the pics yo


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Did a battery rack for this car a few years ago for Indyzmosthated.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Here it is finished after Mr. Murray did his magic.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

I'll probably find a few things from after the rack for the 63 to post later, but on to the rack I just did a couple weeks ago for Naptown>I<Rider's 68 rag.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

The rack is for 5 batteries end to end, 2 pumps and 6 solenoids.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Fitting up the battery tray before welding.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Flathead bolts under the blocks and batteries to the pedestals.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Block bolt and pedestal access.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Capped the tube and welded to the battery tray and welded on the coupling nuts for the hold down.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

View of the hold down sitting on the tray.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Fresh from the sand blaster.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Made coupling nuts out of brass for the solenoids.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Aluminium plates for the solenoid mounts.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Recessed the back side of the bolt holes to countersink bolts and lock in place.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Keep them coming homie...


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Back from powder coat and solenoid plates polished.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Still need to get a pic with the trunk cleaned out and all wired up.


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

Tight work as always!!!


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Wes!


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Next project. Getting 8 batteries and 3 pumps. Pics coming soon.


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

nice work bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## GANGSTER HERITAGE (Jan 4, 2010)

those are sum bad ass welds.


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

LowIndyd said:


> Recessed the back side of the bolt holes to countersink bolts and lock in place.


nice touch


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

really nice work!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

LowIndyd said:


> Fitting up the battery tray before welding.


:thumbsup:


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

dam mann ur hella good


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

GANGSTER HERITAGE said:


> those are sum bad ass welds.


 Thank you! Everything on the rack for the 68 was TIG welded except the pedestals to the frame.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the compliments guys.. I'll try to keep the pics coming as I go.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

LowIndyd said:


> Thanks for all the compliments guys.. I'll try to keep the pics coming as I go.


Work looks great. Nice to see some quality and pride.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Jack Bauer said:


> Work looks great. Nice to see some quality and pride.


Thanks, that means a lot for real.


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

TTT for my homie


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

indycapri said:


> TTT for my homie


Right on Bunn. Much appreciated!


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Where's the updates?


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

tight work


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking good B....! Much love dude


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

davidw77 said:


> Looking good B....! Much love dude


Thanks Davey!


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Some progress pics of the Caprice ........ coming soon.


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

LowIndyd said:


>


Where is Clark? I heard he has been putting it down over there.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

LOW68CHEVY said:


> Where is Clark? I heard he has been putting it down over there.


Down in the lower level. Lol


----------



## breaksk8 (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah clark came up in the world last night i have a few nice pictures it to lol


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks like someone works at a machine shop. Very clean work. Keep up the good work.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

chairmnofthboard said:


> Looks like someone works at a machine shop. Very clean work. Keep up the good work.


Thank-you!


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Not a real good picture but, this is the rear end going in the Caprice.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Real nice work. Good clean fit and finish the way it should be.:thumbsup:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

OUTHOPU said:


> Real nice work. Good clean fit and finish the way it should be.:thumbsup:


Much appreciated! Means a lot coming from you. Got much respect for your work as well.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Brock you down to do another nice clean rack like you did G'S? 2 pumps 6 batteries


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

GoodTimes317 said:


> Brock you down to do another nice clean rack like you did G'S? 2 pumps 6 batteries


 Like I've said... really trying to get some stuff of my own done and don't know if anyone is willing to pay what it would take for me to do another one to that extent or greater.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

LowIndyd said:


> Still need to get a pic with the trunk cleaned out and all wired up.


I'll get some shot too ya. 
thanks again for lookin out for me Brock.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Not a problem.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:Nice Work...


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

WSL63 said:


> :thumbsup:Nice Work...


Thank you!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

REAL NICE WORK HOMIE


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> REAL NICE WORK HOMIE


Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Nice work. It was cool meeting you at the Westside picnic.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

yetti said:


> Nice work. It was cool meeting you at the Westside picnic.


Thank you! Nice to meet you too.


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

figured I would post some pics of some spring pockets I'm doing. First off, the stock pockets craked and about to blow out ...


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

8" c-channel 8"long radiused and 45'd


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Then 7"tubing for the cylinders to pass through.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Capped with 1/4 plate


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

More pics to come.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Have seen the work in person top notch....


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

WSL63 said:


> Have seen the work in person top notch....


Much appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

Really nice and clean work........:thumbsup:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## 51/50 (May 15, 2010)

How deep is the pocket? Very nice work...by the way!


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

51/50 said:


> How deep is the pocket? Very nice work...by the way!


Thanks. They're just 2" pockets. Just going to be put on right underneath the stock pockets for a temporary fix.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

S10lifted said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks Phil!:biggrin:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Looking good Brock. You're the man!


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

indyzmosthated said:


> Looking good Brock. You're the man!


Thanks Matt!


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Right on Drew. Good kicking it with ya for a bit earlier.


----------



## lgh1157 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hot damn that shit looks good 

:run::run::run::run:

L


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

lgh1157 said:


> Hot damn that shit looks good
> 
> :run::run::run::run:
> 
> L


 Lol. Right on, much appreciated!


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

LowIndyd said:


>


Bad azz work :thumbsup:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

hit me up dude im looking for a battery rack for a 63 impala in tx. looking for a price. either 10 batteries pump set up or pump batts.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

cobrakarate said:


> hit me up dude im looking for a battery rack for a 63 impala in tx. looking for a price. either 10 batteries pump set up or pump batts.


If you want, send me a PM with some details.


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Mr.lincoln (Sep 2, 2011)

wat kind of welding is used to do frame work.....???? tig mig or stick??.an to like reinforce a arms mold them an all that..


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

If you ask this dude he will insist on tig...he's a tig welding machine.....wack wack wack wack


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

What you got on some tig welded a arms....biatch


----------



## Juiced only (Aug 22, 2012)

LowIndyd said:


> Recessed the back side of the bolt holes to countersink bolts and lock in place.


Nice :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Juiced only said:


> Nice :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

S10lifted said:


> What you got on some tig welded a arms....biatch


thanks for posting the pics Phil and the comments. Lol


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

SWELL PASO TEXAS said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

Get you an X-FRAME under your belt!


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

edelmiro13 said:


> Get you an X-FRAME under your belt!


Lol. For you? Or just do one so you can see it to decide if you would want me to do one for you? Lol


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

LowIndyd said:


> Lol. For you? Or just do one so you can see it to decide if you would want me to do one for you? Lol


I don't doubt you can't do it so yes for me


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

edelmiro13 said:


> I don't doubt you can't do it so yes for me


Lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Looks like I'll be taking a couple frames to the blaster here pretty soon.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

TTT..."wack wack wack from coast to coast"


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

S10lifted said:


> TTT..."wack wack wack from coast to coast"


Lol. I'm trying homie.


----------



## Schidek (Mar 22, 2011)

very nice work! Wish your shop was in Tampa..lol


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Schidek said:


> very nice work! Wish your shop was in Tampa..lol


Thank you! Why's that? Lol


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

About to reinforce a set of wishbone upper A-arms for a Lincoln Towncar.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Mr.lincoln said:


> wat kind of welding is used to do frame work.....???? tig mig or stick??.an to like reinforce a arms mold them an all that..


 Yeah, I TIG weld most things when I can, but MIG is definitely more efficient for frame reinforcements etc.


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

LowIndyd said:


> About to reinforce a set of wishbone upper A-arms for a Lincoln Towncar.


can't wait to see this done!


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

DeeLoc said:


> can't wait to see this done!


Me either their mine lol


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

stinking lincoln said:


> Me either their mine lol


oh nice!


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Pics should be soon to come. Pretty busy so I'll be taking out bushings and sandblasting in the next couple days.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

LowIndyd said:


> About to reinforce a set of wishbone upper A-arms for a Lincoln Towncar.


Just a couple pointers as I've done several sets of these. Make sure you plate around the ears, if you stop the plate at the bushing the arm fails at the edge of the reinforcement. I've also found a little preheat (200 degrees aprox.) helps for better weld peneration and a clean looking weld also. 

Not implying you don't know what your doing just passing on a couple things that cuaght me by surprise the first time dealing with these cast type arms. Keep up the clean ass work.:thumbsup:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

OUTHOPU said:


> Just a couple pointers as I've done several sets of these. Make sure you plate around the ears, if you stop the plate at the bushing the arm fails at the edge of the reinforcement. I've also found a little preheat (200 degrees aprox.) helps for better weld peneration and a clean looking weld also.
> 
> Not implying you don't know what your doing just passing on a couple things that cuaght me by surprise the first time dealing with these cast type arms. Keep up the clean ass work.:thumbsup:


Much appreciated and no offense taken. I have taken both of those into consideration but, like I said I appreciate your input and thanks for the compliments!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

LowIndyd said:


> About to reinforce a set of wishbone upper A-arms for a Lincoln Towncar.


Nice to see someone helping Dru with these


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

El Greengo said:


> Nice to see someone helping Dru with these


I do what I can! Lol


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

i have some uppers that are already 1` extended, how much to reinforce them homiie.. they for my 78 elco im building :h5: im n southern illinois


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

cwb4eva said:


> i have some uppers that are already 1` extended, how much to reinforce them homiie.. they for my 78 elco im building :h5: im n southern illinois


 I sent you a PM.


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for the bump Drew!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Bump for Brockdizzle


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

indyzmosthated said:


> Bump for Brockdizzle


 Thanks Matt!


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

LowIndyd said:


> About to reinforce a set of wishbone upper A-arms for a Lincoln Towncar.


Progress pics :dunno:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> Progress pics :dunno:


Been gone all day at a funeral in Vincennes. Just got home but, I'll get out to the garage and work on them.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> Progress pics :dunno:


Just sent you a progress text.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

LowIndyd said:


> Just sent you a progress text.


Its much easier and stronger to just extend some 80s arms. Less work forsure.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

yetti said:


> Its much easier and stronger to just extend some 80s arms. Less work forsure.


I know, I agree. Just doing what I was asked to do. Lol. They're just getting reinforced not extended. So shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I think the old 80's arms look like shit though. They have an ugly shape to them. For some reason I like doing the new style arms. I guess I just like that they don't look like every other arm. Once they are plated and polished out they look clean.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

OUTHOPU said:


> I think the old 80's arms look like shit though. They have an ugly shape to them. For some reason I like doing the new style arms. I guess I just like that they don't look like every other arm. Once they are plated and polished out they look clean.


But the factory balljoints are still crap.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I've never had a problem with them. The green t/c that I put together 6-7 years ago still has the same Napa balljoints and they aren't even loose. Never had one fail but did have an aftermarket grade 8 bolt shear. Put factory bolts back in and no problems since. That car doesn't even have limiter chains on the front, the uppers just slam into the frame to stop it. I know it's not an 80" car but it has seen 40" hundreds of times. Just sayin.:dunno:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

OUTHOPU said:


> I think the old 80's arms look like shit though. They have an ugly shape to them. For some reason I like doing the new style arms. I guess I just like that they don't look like every other arm. Once they are plated and polished out they look clean.


:h5:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

yetti said:


> But the factory balljoints are still crap.


My car is a good mid 40's car (in the gas) :roflmao: and havnt had a problem with my ball joints but in running the Chevy duely ones in my spoons but I did bust the lower ball joint one though


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

yetti said:


> But the factory balljoints are still crap.


Most everybody don't run factory ball joints they use the spoons which I'm pretty sure you have to run duely ones


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Where's the pics at PHIL :roflmao: just playing


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

I think you're on the wrong thread! Lol. I sent you the most current pics I have last night. I don't think anyone will be impressed with pics of bushings out and some templates made. Lol


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

LowIndyd said:


> I think you're on the wrong thread! Lol. I sent you the most current pics I have last night. I don't think anyone will be impressed with pics of bushings out and some templates made. Lol


Lol naw just fuckin with ya lol I'm more then less calling you Phil "only joking"


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

I've been quite busy, but finally getting a good start on these arms. More pics to come.


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

LowIndyd said:


> I've been quite busy, but finally getting a good start on these arms. More pics to come.


:fool2:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

stinking lincoln said:


> :fool2:


Guess it doesn't take much to get you excited!? Lol


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Sneak peak.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

That's ALOT of work....:thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

that's super nice! how much, PM me please...


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't know why my pics are showing up with the question mark? I'm downloading them the same way I always have. Unless it's just showing up that way on my phone.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

DeeLoc said:


> that's super nice! how much, PM me please...


PM sent. Thank you!


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

LowIndyd said:


> I don't know why my pics are showing up with the question mark? I'm downloading them the same way I always have. Unless it's just showing up that way on my phone.


It's doing the same on my phone, and the pics were working the other day????


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

A quick pic before molding begins.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

WSL63 said:


> That's ALOT of work....:thumbsup:


:yes: Thanks!


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Got them done. Soon to be off to chrome!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

WSL63 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks Ryan!


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

S10lifted said:


> Looking good :thumbsup:


Thanks Phil! I'm only as good as you say I am buddy! Lol


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice work.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

OUTHOPU said:


> Nice work.


 Thanks Byron. Much appreciated!


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

great work, perfect welds. good to see someone take pride in their work instead of just slopping some welds on.:thumbsup:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

spook said:


> great work, perfect welds. good to see someone take pride in their work instead of just slopping some welds on.:thumbsup:


Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

A couple shots of the Town Car uppers after chrome.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

:h5:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

OUTHOPU said:


> :h5:


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

at s10lifted <--------:fool2:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

awsome work Brock


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

El Greengo said:


> awsome work Brock


Thank you Dave!


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Got a lot of other stuff going on at the moment but, hopefully I'll be able to get back to working on some things and post pics fairly soon.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Not really hydraulic related, but figured I would post a couple pics of a cross-member mount I did for a 700r4 in a G-body.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes siiir!!!! We need to be trading some work :naughty:


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Lol. Right on. I take it that's a compliment?


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

dude i dont know who you are but you have some great work. pm me for prices on battery and pump racks.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

cobrakarate said:


> dude i dont know who you are but you have some great work. pm me for prices on battery and pump racks.


Thanks! PM sent.


----------



## blue87 (Jun 25, 2013)

Vary nice


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

blue87 said:


> Vary nice


Thank you !


----------



## BIG ROC (Sep 5, 2005)

Hey lowindyd how much for a 2 Pump 12 battery rack for a 64 impala??


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

BIG ROC said:


> Hey lowindyd how much for a 2 Pump 12 battery rack for a 64 impala??


I'm pretty busy at the moment but, shoot me a PM if you want to talk a little more specifically.


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT Brock  been awhile


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

El Greengo said:


> TTT Brock  been awhile


Yes it has. Thanks for the bump! Hopefully not much longer and I'll be posting on here again. Lol


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

Picking up my sandblasted big body frame this weekend. Hope to get started on the wrap soon!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

You back?!?!?!! :cheesy:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

Hey man I really like your work, great job. Love all the little details and the extra effort on your builds.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

dlinehustler said:


> You back?!?!?!! :cheesy:


Yes, I came back. Lol


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Hey man I really like your work, great job. Love all the little details and the extra effort on your builds.


Thank you, I appreciate it!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

KAKALAK said:


> Looking good!


Thanks homie!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

serve_n_swerve said:


> Hey man I really like your work, great job. Love all the little details and the extra effort on your builds.


x2


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

TATTOO-76 said:


> x2


Thank you!


----------

